# Green Terrr...Male or Female?



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Male or female? 4''


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Beautiful silver saum. looks like a male to me


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Man you're fast














how you can sex them,body,fins,colors?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

:laugh:

easiest way is by color on the body and fins. the color on your's body and fins look very nice and bright. also the white/silver band on the tail is a pretty good sign that yours is a male. femmales usually have a very thin band


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

A clearer photo of the body and fins.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Definately a male


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

It is a withe saum at only 4'' TL.Vent pic it has two small holes so it can be a male?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Can't believe I'm looking at a fish crotch!









From the other pics I'd say male too (I have a pair). Not sure from the venting.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

pointed anal fins hints male as well kinda bland for a GT or is that the essence of a silver saum


----------

